# Brain Fog



## Guest (Feb 2, 2001)

Hi Everybody,Since I am so new I apologize if this has been discussed before. Does anyone have bad problems with Brain Fog (I call it FIBRO FOG)? For me this is one of the WORST symptoms to deal with. It drives me nuts! I can't remember things, I can't retain info. When I am reading my mind wanders off in the middle of a sentence. And this is really scary - it's hard to explain - I am thinking about something and suddenly I realize I was thinking about two different things at once. Almost like my mind carries on conversations with itself. Am I totally nuts or has someone else experienced the same thing? (I reread this and almost didn't send it. It really does make me sound weird) HELP!


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

Well don't feel embarrassed or weird.*Weird R Us* So much has happened to us, we don't usually laugh at anyone, no matter how outrageous it sounds.The Chinese refer to the fog as the "damp".I really identified with that definition. I don't know if my brain fog is the same as yours. I do get absent minded sometimes and forget things if I'm not careful.Sometimes I do seem to multi-task my thoughts. ie I must take this book to work with me, I am leaving for work. The I'm leaving for work thought will sometimes supercede the "I must take the book to work thought", and consequently I will leave for work without the book.But I think a lot of people have that problem, and don't really single it out as all that unusual.My problem sometimes is obsessive thoughts. I'll get a thought it my mind, and it will dominate all other thoughts, and I get stuck in a loop of thinking the same thought over and over again.Regrettably, it's never one of those cool thoughts, "gee the beach was nice last weekend", but rather the thoughts like "something, and I don't know what is wrong with me".That's part of the "mental" aspects, the damp or brain fog part feels almost like my brain is swelling inside my skull. I've asked my Dr. if it would be possible to actually feel my brain swelling and he said no.But I know I'm not "clear headed" when it hits. If I don't get on it right away with 1 or 2 ibuprofen tablets (reduce inflammation) it will force me to bed early, and I won't sleep well that nite.Curiously, if I do the ibuprofen early in the evening and force myself to stay up to 10:30 - 11pm, I will usually have a great nites sleep.HTH - NickT


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2001)

Thanks Nick, I appreciate the encouragement. I can relate to the obessive thoughts. It brings to mind the old record players when the needle would get stuck on the same spot on the record. Unfortunately, I am not forgetful just sometimes. It is multi-times a day and regardless of how I try to organize or remind myself nothing has proven to be very successful. It's as if there is a short circuit in my brain and things have a difficult time connecting. I have tried establishing a routine but if it has to vary something gets forgotten. (I went to work one morning simply because part of my routine was out of sync and I didn't even know until I happened to look in a mirror and saw how pale I was).This is extremely distressing to me due to the fact that my profession requires retention of vast amounts of complicated policy knowledge which I just can't manage any more. I am seriously considering applying for disability. Thanks again, I don't mean to whine.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2001)

See what I mean!! I just reread my last post and part of what my mind was saying got left out. I went to work without my makeup. This is not just forgetfulness it is confusion, a muddle. And sometimes it is worse than this.


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

saundra; Don't get down on yourself too much about this. Typing in this darn little window whilst trying to compose your thoughts, is a difficult task. I often times have to go back and edit the incomplete thought that I wrote.You sound like you might have a touch of ADD, (attention deficet disorder). Some people have told me that either (the expensive herbal) Pycnogenol or the (cheaper) Grape Seed extracts have been benefical in slowing down the thought processes and allow them to think more clearly and focused.On the pharmacological side, people report being more focused when on Lithium.I was getting so forgetful once, that I bought a voice recording chip, that fit on my car key ring, from Radio Shack for about $10. I could record 30 seconds of things to do.I gotta be ritualized too. ie I must place the keys on the hook in the kitchen whenever I get back, otherwise I'll never find them again.If a book must go to work, it must go in the car as soon as I think about it, otherwise the book most likely won't get there.At work, everything goes into the computer. I back-up ad-naseum, and am a good friend with the "Find" text command in Windows.For some reason obscure thoughts or ideas stay with me, what I had for lunch yesterday is a real struggle. But I'm usually pretty good at trival pursuit.Don't get to down on yourself, you need to *be your own best friend*, and not your own worst enemy. It's not that unusual, and nothing to stress over (which will only make it worse.) Besides I've heard you look great without makeup! (g)HTH - NickT


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2001)

You're right Nick. You learn to adjust to a lot of things. Believe it or not, I do have a very positive attitude. I'm relatively sure it is not ADD as in the past I have had an excellent memory and written or verbal composition was not a problem. In fact, one of my favorite things to do was speaking off the cuff to large or small groups. This is a development within the last 5-6 years. For me it is like a fog - you're there but you're not. It's really hard to explain. Enough already. Thanks for the feedback and the makeup deal was not a beautiful thing but I really didn't care. Take care.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Saundra,Welcome to the Board! This Board is my "life-line" and I sincerely hope you find it as helpful as I have.I just couldn't resist adding this to my post----Fibro Fog---my hubbie calls it CRS (can't remember sh-t). He teases me about it alot. I should probably be wearing a sweatshirt with that on it!! I can certainly identify with you and the "fog" and confusion that goes with it. I've had FMS for about 18 years; that is, I figure I've had it that long. No true diagnosis has ever been done; but, I hurt all over and my Doctor has now said that most likely that's what I have. I also have IBS, and deal with chronic migraines, also, so you are not alone in that department either. You will find that almost every one of us has IBS or a similar bowel disorder besides the Fibro. Kind of interesting, isn't it?!Good luck with your search for better understanding of the Fibro.Sincerely,Karen------------------There is a silent strength within each soul, and that strength is multiplied for those who remember that they do not walk their path alone. Thomas J. Edwards


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2001)

Thanks Karen. I love your idea about a sweatshirt. It really is pretty amazing that we all share so many of the seeminly "unrelated" symptoms. Makes you think that there is a connector somewhere. I am encouraged that several teaching hospitals (Duke, Georgetown, UVA) and the NIH are doing research on Fibro. Dr. Devin Starlanyl (has fibro) has written a very good book that is helpful. It was so gratifying to read that and say "That's me, That's me". Somebody knows how I feel. And I think that's what this board is about. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Welcome Saundra,I can relate--we all can. Like you, i use to have a great memory. Almost like a tape recorder (least thats what my husband said, as i could remember every word of an argument lol). In fact i use to work hard at remembering certain events caue i didnt want to forget them. Now there is no way--at first i thought it was age--then i was diagnosed with FM.But what really gets me--is not being able to spell and getting confused when articulating a thought. Thats scary.I know the fm fog is real but i also wonder if we get ourselves so busy--we overload. Because i can go to work and i dont forget things there but that gallon of milk on the way home is a real problem! For me some of this could be just to much going on but the blanks i draw when spelling or talking is scary.Debbie


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2001)

Hi Debbie,How right you are! That is scary. The worst for me was when I had written a word once and when I had to write it again I got to a certain letter and could not remember how to form the letter even looking at it. I almost panicked and I am an extremely calm person. I lose a train of thought in the middle of a sentence. I agree everyone overloads themselves and I know that is part of it but I think we are more susceptible to this. Not that we don't handle stress well we just have more to handle. That's why we have to make choices sometimes. And keep a great sense of HUMOR! My husband and I laugh about this whole mess sometimes and it helps. Take Care.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2001)

Hi Saundra,My daughter has IBS, FM/MPS and yes, she also had the Fibro Fog. I also ended up with the "brain fog" but I do not have any of the above. What it was for us was Yeast Overgrowth, Candida Albicans. Once we took care of that, the fog went away.Hope this helps.Casey


----------

